# Thunderbird e-mail issue



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

This is a new one for me. I use Thunderbird e-mail on a Win 8 computer. It has been working just fine for months. This morning I sent and received several e-mails. A few minutes ago I composed an e-mail and it wouldn't send. I received the following pop-up error message. 



> "An error occurred while sending mail. The mail server responded: 5.7.1 The message contains an unauthorized custom from address because the
> 5.7.1 associated account has been disabled or deleted. Please revalidate
> 5.7.1 the custom from if you believe this to be in error. ro8sm9613240igb.15 - gsmtp. Please check the message and try again."


I have no idea what this means or how to "revalidate" the address. I've rebooted the computer, checked that the SMPT stuff is correct. 
I can receive messages, just not send. 

BTW, the on-line G-Mail interface works find for sending and receiving, so it seems to be a communication problem between Thunderbird and Gmail. 

Any ideas or places I can look for a solution? I did find a couple of articles on the internet, but they made no sense to me. Thanks!


----------



## Shoden (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks like a problem with a recent/overnight update to Gmail, lots of new info on it online. I just found this link, which indicates Google has fixed the problem in just the last few minutes (1:51PM):

https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topicsearchin/gmail/thunderbird%7Csort:relevance/gmail/xChsjMRFCUc


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank you very much! It was fixed by the time I got back on.


----------

